
Narcissists, Psychopaths, & Manipulators: “Virtuous Victim Signaling” Says Study - SQL2219
https://reason.com/2020/07/07/narcissists-psychopaths-and-manipulators-are-more-likely-to-engage-in-virtuous-victim-signaling-says-study/
======
SQL2219
"Moral immunity shields the alleged victim from criticism about the means they
might use to satisfy their demands. In other words, victim status can morally
justify the use of deceit, intimidation, or even violence by alleged victims
to achieve their goals. Relatedly, claiming victim status can lead observers
to hold a person less blameworthy, excusing transgressions, such as the
appropriation of private property or the infliction of pain upon others, that
might otherwise bring condemnation or rebuke. Finally, claiming victim status
elevates the claimant's psychological standing, defined as a subjective sense
of legitimacy or entitlement to speak up."

------
peter_d_sherman
>"The so-called "dark triad" personality traits—Machiavellianism, narcissism,
and psychopathy—lead to characteristics like "self-promotion, emotional
callousness, duplicity, and tendency to take advantage of others," the paper
explains.

And "treated as a composite, the _Dark Triad_ traits were significant
predictors of _virtuous victim_ signaling."

[...]

>"They point out that _virtue signaling_ is defined as "the conspicuous
expression of moral values, done primarily with the intent of enhancing one's
standing within a social group."

Meanwhile, _victim signaling_ "may be used as a social influence tactic that
can motivate recipients of the signal to voluntarily transfer resources to the
signaler," they explain. More from the paper's theoretical background section:

An emerging literature on _competitive victimhood_ documents the prevalence of
victim signaling by various social groups and provides evidence for its
functionality as a resource extraction strategy."

OK, I'm not saying I agree or disagree with any of this.

But, there might be some words and terminology here for my 2020 lexicon,
including, but not limited to:

"Competitive Victimhood"

"Dark Triad"

"Moral Immunity"

"Victim Signaling"

"Virtue Signaling"

"Virtuous Victim"

etc.

~~~
ignoramceisblis
Also "real bullying" through "supposed victimhood."

